# runts



## cali_aus (Oct 20, 2009)

hey has anyone else here bought the runt from the litter and how did they end up looking compared with the rest of the dogs?? do they take longer to grow too??


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

mine wasn't born the runt but got sick and when i was able to take her home she was much smaller than the others. she turned out a little smaller than the others, that i know of, but not too much smaller. she didn't take longer to grow, as far as i know, as well.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I kept the runt out of my last litter. He was born 7 hours after the pup before him. when they went to their new homes the biggest one weighed almost 8lbs. My runt weighed 4.1lbs. they are 6 months old now and all weigh about the same. premature human babies grow up to be 6'5" males while 8lb. babies are small as adults. Same principle.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually soemtimes prefer the "runts". To me, many times they are the spunky ones. They also usually catch up in size to the other pups eventutally, or sometimes exceed them. I would not worry aabout taking a runt, as long as they are confident, and sure.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My rednose bitch was the runt of her litter. She grew a bit slow, but now she's a bigg'n at 50lbs chain weight. She's also a feisty one.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My Bernie was only 9 pounds at 7 weeks old, they starved him and he was full of worms, he was also the smallest of the two that were left. Now he is 34 pounds and he is not even 4 months yet.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bailey was the runt and she is a SUPERSTAR!!

Switch was the smallest in his litter, not sure if he was the runt but def the smallest.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

trudi was the runt smallest by like half and now she is a feisty little dog still about 2/3rds the size of the other dogs in that litter. but she is tougher than the rest. and faster and can jump higher last longer. just all around a better dog!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This dog was the runt of her litter but turned out to be the best. I do not think being a runt really determine anything about the dog. As long as it is healthy it is going to turn out to be what ever life wants it to be runt or not.
Siren is not only the runt but the pick of the litter, she has done well in conformation
and sports


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

bambam was the pic of the litter, he grew average and now weighs 75lbs (winter weight lol)

angel was the runt, but she had more significant growth spurts and now is pretty much done growing at 65 lbs. she is smaller then her father and her mother though


----------



## cali_aus (Oct 20, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> My rednose bitch was the runt of her litter. She grew a bit slow, but now she's a bigg'n at 50lbs chain weight. She's also a feisty one.


thanks for ya help yea shes abit of a fiesty one too haha how many dogs you got?


----------



## PIT_MOMMA (Oct 24, 2009)

I can almost bet you Fly was the runt of her litter, even though im not completely 100% on that. She was no bigger than a 2 liter pop bottle when i rescued her around 12 weeks; and now she is 52 pounds solid muscle and smart as a whip!


----------

